# New member here



## nottooyoungtosmoke (Dec 22, 2005)

hello everyone, im new to this and very new to smoking meat, im only 17, but my dream is to open up a barbecue, and i figure i should start early, i manage a small coffee cart at my church. i live in southern california, and a good barbecue is hard to find down here. just wanted to say hello to everyone.  8) 

Mark


----------



## Dutch (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to the Smoking Meat Forums Mark.  You're right, you're "nottoyoungtosmoke" (foods that is) :D.  Don't be intimidated by the photos of the smoked items that are posted here, the folks that share these fantastic pictures with us were once "newbies" too. I glad to see someone of your age with a goal, and it's true, good 'que in California is hard to find.

Check out our forums and see what we have done and read our tips and tricks and if you have any questions about the Smoking Arts, ask away! Any one of us "old timers" will be glad to give you a bit of advice and help you along the way.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Mark, and welcome to our group. I find it very refreshing to "meet" a young person with clearly defined goals. 

You will find a broad spectrum of knowledge within this forum as there are many here who began as hobbyists and developed into full time smoking fanatics. Feel free to post any questions and also please share your experinces along the way. You will recieve plenty of guidance and friendly advice to help you grow into the art of smoking meats.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Dec 22, 2005)

Howdy Mark. Hope you'll jump right in and feel right at home. We are always open to questions and suggestions. :D


----------



## cheech (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome Mark,

Hope that you find what you are looking for here.

I also lived in CA. I was born in East LA - Bellflower and then moved to the Valley - San Juaquin valley and today I get to enjoy the great 20 degree weather here in Michigan. It seems to put a damper on me smoking all year long. (Pardon the pun)


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome aboard Mark!

Finally we get a young skull full of mush, we can teach the Art of Smoking to!  (Just kidding, Mark......LOL!)

First let me ask if have any equipment to cook on, or are you planning on obtaining one soon?  There are many options available to you, just let me say as a Pit Master, that you should start with a Charcoal or Wood burner first!  There is nothing wrong with Gas and Electric, but you need to learn the fundamentals of Fire and Heat control as a newbie, first and foremost!

There's a ton of info available to you right now if you browse the Forum archives.  Anything else you feel you need to know, don't be shy....just post a question or PM me.

Glas to have you with us!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Mark! You seem to have your head screwed on tight and right! You've come to the right place and I am willing to bet that in addition to great advice on the main subject there are a few of our members who would be willing to share a bit of business savvy as well! 
Best O' Luck!
Monty


----------



## mikeold (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Young Feller,

Welcome, wish I would have started at 17. Im a newbie too but with a lot less time to perfect the art than you do. You'll find that the folks here are a great bunch. They'll make you feel right at home. Just don't be afraid to ask the old farts for help.

Mike


----------



## nottooyoungtosmoke (Dec 23, 2005)

wow, thanks for all the support guys, and jeff you answered one of my many questions to come, i dont have any equipment yet, but after christmas time ill be able to buy one, money isnt to much of a problem for me, so i dont really want to get a cheap one. i have another question, but im gonna put it in another topic area. thanks again everyone for the support, it only makes me want to get more and more into this.  :D


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 27, 2005)

Mark,
When you're ready, we'll go thru the options of what to buy and what to look for in a Smoker, OK?

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

Mark,
     I'd also like to add my welcome to you! I think you will find that this is, by far, the best BBQ forum on the web. There are lots of very friendly people with lots of good advise. You'll get lots of really great and accurate information. Welcome aboard!!


Fl Bill


Fl. Bill


----------

